# Der Nicolai Baikpark "Fred".



## guru39 (7. März 2015)

Da die Baikpark Saison vor der Tür steht starte ich mal dieses Thema!

Grund des Threads!

1.) Nicht jeder ist bei Facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (zu recht wie ich finde. Wen Interessiert wer wie viel AA in seine Unterbuchse gemacht hat ) und verfügt über 3,14527 Millionen "Freunde"  mit denen er sich zum Baikpark baiken verabreden kann.

2.) Man trifft vielleicht mal Leute hier ausm Forum und lernt diese dann persönlich kennen 

3.) Erfahrungsaustausch!

4.) Und und und....

Ich könnte jetzt ewig so weitermachen, hab aber keinen bock zu....

Jetzt mach ich einfach maln Anfang.

Morgen fahren meine Holde und ich nach Beerfelden.
Die ersten 2-3 Std werde ich ein wenig knipsen... und wenn ich mich dabei nicht verletze 
danach noch ein wenig das Baikbein schwingen 

Euch allen eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Saison 

Viel SpaZz!!!

PS: Bilder und Videos sind hier ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. März 2015)

Moinsen, als wenn bei uns im Sauerland der Schnee aus den Hochlagen verschwunden ist, können wir ja mal wieder W.-berg oder Warstein in Angriff nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (13. März 2015)

Da wäre ich dabei, ich habe es letztes Jahr nicht zum fahren nach Winterberg geschafft.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. März 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei, ich habe es letztes Jahr nicht zum fahren nach Winterberg geschafft.



yeah we got a date! Ne, mal im Ernst, würde mich freuen. War letzt Jahr schon mit Rainer in Wberg. War nen cooler Tag.

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> yeah we got a date! Ne, mal im Ernst, würde mich freuen. War letzt Jahr schon mit Rainer in Wberg. War nen cooler Tag.
> 
> Gruss



Das werden wir dieses Jahr auch definitiv weiderholen.
Freu mich schon wie ein Honigkuchenpferd darauf


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

und...wer von euch Pissern is bei dem geilen Wetter im Park unterwegs?

ich arbeite..


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2015)

Moin Männers oder auch Damen,

ich bin ganz nah dran, morgen am 1. Mai nach Winterberg zu fahren. Es ist die offizielle Saisoneröffnung. Jaaa, auch im Sauerland ist der Schnee irgendwann mal weg;-). Laut Wetter App ist die Vorhersage: Trocken, bewölkt und 11-13 Grad. Kann man so lassen, denke ich. Jemand vom erlauchten Personenkreis anwesend?

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2015)

So, hier das Ergebnis von heute:


----------



## madre (2. Mai 2015)

Und wie voll war es ? War der neue wallride schon fertig?


----------



## JohVir (2. Mai 2015)

Hi, war mäßig voll. Also alles ok. Welchen Wallride meinst Du? Dh auf welcher Line? 

Ich überlege morgen nach Beerfelden zu gehen.

Zudem versuche ich gerade im Facebook mal auszuloten wer am 9. Mai mit nach LacBlanc kommt. 
Würde mich freuen falls jemand mit geht.
Gruß


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Mai 2015)

madre schrieb:


> Und wie voll war es ? War der neue wallride schon fertig?



Also, auf den alten Strecken war so gut wie nichts neu. Sie waren dabei einen Wallride am Ende der DH Strecke zu bauen. Betonung ist auf "waren dabei". Wird also nächstes WE wohl fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (3. Mai 2015)

Beerfelden heute steht. Bin ab 10:00 dort.
LacBlanc nächste Woche schwankt etwas. Momentane Gedanken gehen Richtung Pfingstwochenende.


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Mai 2015)

Bin dann ab morgen bis Sonntag am Geisskopf. Ich freue mich ...


----------



## JohVir (7. Mai 2015)

Hi, ich bin morgen (Freitag) ab 13:30 in Beerfelden. Gruß


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

Vatertag jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## JohVir (12. Mai 2015)

Ne ich bin in Beerfelden. 
Wetter soll ja geil werden. Dir viel Spaß in Winterberg!


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Vatertag jemand in Winterberg?




Ich würde soooooooooo gerne, aber......... Vielleicht kann ich mich ja noch durchsetzen....Motivation ist vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (12. Mai 2015)

Wäre cool!


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juni 2015)

Samstag W-Berg!


----------



## MetalWolf (2. Juni 2015)

Bin SA & SO mit zwo Leutn oben, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## JohVir (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin Freitag oben


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2015)

Geht morgen wer nach Beerfelden?


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Juli 2015)

Samstag Winterberg?!


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2015)

Ist nächste Woche irgendwer in Winterberg?


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2015)

So, den schönen Tag gestern genutzt und in Winterberg gewesen. Auf fast jeder Strecke gibt es kleine aber feine Veränderungen. Z.B. Ist die Freeride eigentlich unverändert aber zwei-drei Abschnitte sind deutlich besser geshaped oder Radien von Kurven viel flüssiger. Gruss


----------



## pfalz (30. Juli 2015)

Ist am 15.08. jemand in lac blanc?


----------



## JohVir (31. Juli 2015)

Leider nein. 
9.8 Hürtgendwald steht aber auf dem Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (31. Juli 2015)

Am 09.08. ist Katerausschlafen angesagt. 08.08. ist Party beim Guru!!!


----------



## JohVir (31. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich auch. Aber nicht hart saufen


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Juli 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch. Aber nicht hart saufen



Ob das klappt?

Die Heimfahrt letztes Jahr war Katastrophe...


----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Aber nicht hart saufen




Das kannst du vergessen


----------



## raschaa (3. August 2015)

Ich bin am 08ten in BeFe und fahre dann weiter 09+10 in LacBlanc


----------



## pfalz (3. August 2015)

BeFe am 08.08. hab ich auch vor, aber wohl nur vormittags


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2015)

Hallooohooo...Puffmeeting!


----------



## JohVir (3. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hallooohooo...Puffmeeting!


Bordell-Gipfeltreffen


----------



## Deleted321700 (13. August 2015)

08.08.2015 Beerfelden / NICOLAI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (13. August 2015)

Wo sind denn die anderen Bilder hin? Du tollkühner Wespenkiller;-)


----------



## JohVir (14. August 2015)

Zwar kein Park, aber ab 14:00 bin ich heute in Finale Ligure.


----------



## JohVir (21. August 2015)

Jemand morgen in Beerfelden?


----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2015)

Morgen, 27.12.2015 Beerfelden?

ich werd da sein


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2016)

Sollen wir den Fred mal wieder aufleben lassen? Wer plant den in naher Zukunft nen Bikepark Aufenthalt?

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2016)

In den nächsten vier Wochen wird sicher ein Besuch in Beerfelden drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sollen wir den Fred mal wieder aufleben lassen? Wer plant den in naher Zukunft nen Bikepark Aufenthalt?
> 
> Grüße


 

Dafüd>aHQSPÖIUQAH DFRPIU Qb  

eINMAL MITm koPP Übbere diesa Tastqtur


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juni 2016)

Alter, hör auf das Lagerfett zu schnüffeln...


----------



## Teisho (1. Juni 2016)

Bin Freitag und Samstag in Lac Blanc oder La Bresse.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juni 2016)

Is klar...;-)


----------



## Teisho (1. Juni 2016)

*Freitag Abend grillen und Biertrinken. Die Parks machen ja erst Samstag auf.


----------



## Benschi187 (1. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, wenn alles klappt und Wetter mitspielt hoffentlich am Sonntag in Oberhof


----------



## Teisho (6. Juni 2016)

Nass wars…


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2016)

Gibts nen Bikepark im von Stuttgart erreichbaren Gebiet, der aktuell unter der Woche offen is?


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Juni 2016)

Bad Wildbad?


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2016)

Bad Wildbad is mir mit nem 29 Enduro fast zu heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (23. Juni 2016)

Bin Sonntag in Frammersbach!


----------



## Simbl (6. Juli 2016)

Morgen ist Team Wurzelpuff in Winterberg unterwegs. Nur der Cheftrainer kann leider nicht mit dabei sein. Der schraubt gerade ne Menge Geometrons zusammen.


----------



## Benschi187 (6. Juli 2016)

Schade, habe morgen leider schon was vor, sonst hätte ich spontan hochfahren können. Aber ich kann bei euch wahrscheinlich sowieso noch nicht mithalten 
Viel Spass euch!
Sa oder So werd ich wahrscheinlich in Steinach/Silbersattel sein, falls bis dahin nichts anderes von den Kollegen geplant wird.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Juli 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Morgen ist Team Wurzelpuff in Winterberg unterwegs. Nur der Cheftrainer kann leider nicht mit dabei sein. Der schraubt gerade ne Menge Geometrons zusammen.


Dann kriegt der Cheftrainer in Abwesenheit den kunterbunten Freundschaftswimpel inklusive Radhalterung für's "zu Hause bleiben und Frondienst schieben".
Welche Devise hat er den Jungs gegeben? Laufen lassen?
Schönes Wochenende euch allen und gute Fahrt!
Maik


----------



## Benschi187 (7. Juli 2016)

Also so wies bis jetzt aussieht bin ich am Sonntag in Beerfelden mit nem Kumpel.


----------



## Simbl (7. Juli 2016)

Komm vielleicht auch nochmal nach Berry Ferry die Woche. Bin aber erstmal platt. Haben gut 30 Abfahrten heut in Winterberg gemacht.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Komm vielleicht auch nochmal nach Berry Ferry die Woche. Bin aber erstmal platt. Haben gut 30 Abfahrten heut in Winterberg gemacht.



Komm vielleicht mit


----------



## Benschi187 (8. Juli 2016)

So Jungs, kurzfristige Änderung, wir sind morgen in Beerfelden!


----------



## Simbl (8. Juli 2016)

Wenn dann am Sonntag. Aber kann höchstens bis 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (9. Juli 2016)

Naja wir warn heut, morgen solls ja so mega heiss wern. Hab sogar 2 Nicos gesichtet, ein schwarzes und ein blau eloxiertes mit orangenen Decals


----------

